# '14 Norco Aurum 6.3 Good Value?



## 93TilInfinity (Jun 2, 2012)

Tried out a 2013 and loved it.
How's the price/spec ratio on this at $2,745?
Aurum « DH/Race Park « Mountain « Bikes « Norco Bicycles

Thanks!


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

No idea for your location but where I am the bottom spec 2013 Aurum appeared to be the best value to me as adding the bits I would want to upgrade would still end up cheaper than the higher spec bikes cost, that and the higher spec bike components wasn't what I would have chosen, ie 1x10 and better/different forks. The rest of the kit is usually personal preference so use it wear it out /replace. PS 2014 versions aren't listed here yet.


----------



## 93TilInfinity (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply macduff, I'm in the US. Did you mean the specs we're available for you on their website from your location? If that's the case, heres the specs for the US version:

FRAMESET
Frame - Aurum 3 200 mm travel frame 
Fork - Marzocchi 888 CR triple 200 mm travel 
Rear Shock - Fox Van R coil spring 

WHEELS
Rims - Sun Inferno 29 rim 
Tires - Kenda Nevagal K1010 26 x 2.50 w/Stick E rubber 
Tubes - Kenda MTB 26" tube" 
Front Hub - Formula alloy sealed bearing 20 mm 
Rear Hub - Formula DH rear cassette disc hub 157 x 12 
Spokes/Nipples - Black stainless spokes 2.0 

DRIVETRAIN
Shifter Rear - Sram X-5 trigger 9 speed shifter 
Shifter Casing - Jagwire LEX housing 
Rear Derailleur - Sram X7 short cage 9 speed 
Cassette - Sram PG-950 11-28T 9 speed cassette 
Crankset - Race Face Respond DH w/83 mm BB and 36T 
Pedals - Alloy low profile flat MTB pedal w / steel pins 
Chain - KMC Z99 9 speed chain 
Chain Tensioner - E-13 LS 1+ guide 

COMPONENTS
Seat Post - SDG Micro X beam seatpost 30.9 mm 
Seat Post Clamp - Built into frame 
Saddle - SDG I Fly I beam saddle 
Headset - FSA #57E-1 1.5" to 1-1/8"" " 
Headset Spacer - 1x10 mm, 2x5 mm , 3 x 3 mm headset spacers 
Top Cap - Black alloy with no logo 
Stem - Spank Spike Director direct mount stem 
Handlebar - Spank Spoon 760 mm 31.8 mm DH bar 
Grips - Norco design lock on grip 
Front Brake - Avid Elixir 3 disc brake 200 mm rotor 
Rear Brake - Avid Elixir 3 disc brake 200 mm rotor


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

93TilInfinity said:


> Thanks for the reply macduff, I'm in the US. Did you mean the specs we're available for you on their website from your location? If that's the case, heres the specs for the US version:
> 
> <SNIP>


Ta Kinda, the uk importer hasn't updated their list to show the 2014 bikes and more importantly prices. I was also hinting that sometimes the cost of upgrades may vary dependant on location, as we here in UK sometimes pay in UK pounds what the US pays in dollars for an item, but not always . But for me its working out a lot cheaper to buy an aurum 3 (2013) and update to 1x10 30T 11-36 drive train to suite me and better forks compared to buying the LE or other versions so same may apply for 2014 models in your area but I couldn't confirm it does for the UK 2014 range as we have no prices yet, if they decide to charge 2.7K UKP for the bottom version Aurum its a lot closer a price gap to upgrade than the ~1.7k ukp I paid for the mine. HTH.


----------

